

Ask YC: Top tips between coding and launch - pclark

I've been trying to make a list of things I always forget to do when I'm preparing to launch my web project.<p>Stuff like register your brand on twitter, ask mechanical turkers to test the final UI, ensure you have web stats enabled, all your google alerts working, etc.<p>What do you do just before launching your new project?
======
cperciva
_What do you do just before launching your new project?_

More coding.

I don't understand this idea of "time between coding and launch".

~~~
pclark
I expected "more testing" too :)

~~~
cperciva
Well, you asked what I did. I do more coding; my users do more testing. :-)

------
pclark
something I always do with stuff with RSS feeds - make sure they're passed via
feedburner.

~~~
babyshake
"make sure they're passed via feedburner."

Isn't it now make sure they're NOT passed via feedburner?

